# Show us your beefed up tractor protection!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm pretty rough on my equipment, going places where I probably shouldn't. So I decided to protect the grill a bit better than the token gentlemans grill guard that came with my tractor. I was also hoping to get more weight on the front as well. Lets see your tractor protection projects.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Next project is to add better headlights up by the canopy, seeings how my welder dude missed my weld points, and blocked out those built in lights! This is what happens, when a customers project sits on the shelf for 2 months, but the job was free and he's a lifelong friend. The stock lights don't light things up real well. Would love to see your performance lighting additions, if anyone has gone there yet!


----------



## bmwe0692 (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice use of e-clip wood tie plates. You must live near a rail-road track that had a rail relay

or a tie gang go thru the area.

Should stand up to what ever you run into!!!

T.J. (37 yrs. rail-roading)


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

bmwe0692 said:


> Nice use of e-clip wood tie plates. You must live near a rail-road track that had a rail relay
> 
> or a tie gang go thru the area.
> 
> ...


Guilty as charged! I do live within a few hundred yards of rail road tracks, but these 3 came from my best friend, who works for the railroad.


----------

